# The birth of an Autocycle



## 1817cent (Nov 27, 2021)

I picked up this Autocycle project from Danfitz1 at the September ML swap meet.  With the help of Plasticnerd, Maskado, Rust trader, mr cycleplane, badbob, and few others along my parts stash, this is how it currently looks today.  My only current need is the 31" speedo cable to complete the project.  (Unfortunately i sold my spare at ML before i bought this project.) 🤪🤪


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 28, 2021)

Impressively cool ride! Little jelly 😍


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 28, 2021)

Very nice !


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 28, 2021)

I think @oldwhizzer makes a superb AC speedo cable.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Dec 1, 2021)

*Wow .. Nice job !! 👍*


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 23, 2022)

All i need to do now is put the chain on it and give a test ride.  I have the speedo cable, brake lever, cable and clevis but in no hurry to ride until our foot of snow melts.  So i will just look at it for awhile.  The bike in front is a previous build and is a great rider.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 23, 2022)

Love it!


----------



## Gully (Jan 23, 2022)

Great job!!!  Foot of fresh snow here as well.


----------



## catfish (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice to see bikes come back to life. Great job.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Jan 23, 2022)

*Great winter project.. is looking good  !!*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 23, 2022)

Niceeee


----------

